# Saltwater Fly Reel



## Pereira123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, trying to get back into fly fishing in saltwater. Looking for a good reel under $300. Mostly targeting redfish, snook, trout, and occasionally small tarpon. Any suggestions? Even considering used if anyone is selling. Thanks


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Check out the Ross Evolution LT. Right at $300 and is the lightest fly reel in its class.

http://www.rossreels.com/products/fly-fishing-reels/evolution/evolution-fly-reels.cfm


----------



## Pereira123 (Aug 9, 2011)

im looking for something with a little more line capacity. maybe the Ross CLA #5. It says the capacity is 250 yards of backing. Something in that range.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> im looking for something with a little more line capacity. maybe the Ross CLA #5. It says the capacity is 250 yards of backing. Something in that range.


I like that reel. I use a Bauer jm3 for all of the species you are also fishing for and have not had a problem with only having the 150 yards of backing.


----------



## ahp25 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm a big fan of my Lamson Velocity, and have also had plenty of good experience with a buddy's Nautilus FWX. Both should be just under $300. 

What are you going to be pairing it up with?


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Nautilus FWX 7/8...super light reel with a nice drag.

Love mine and I have caught redfish up to 27 pounds on it.

If you need more backing use braid vs dacron

http://www.nautilusreels.com/reels/fwx


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

My vote is for the FWX. Also I agree with having between 150-200yds of backing is plenty. Typically if any red, tarpon, bone etc... gets out past 150 he is gone even if you have 250 on the reel. From, predators to the additional pressure applied on the tippet at that distance and coral,oysters structure breaking you off it gets tough at that distance. Not saying that it cant or hasnt been done but having a little more than 150 would be fine. Also, you would be surprised the additional backing you can apply if you cut your fly line down to 80' or your max casting distance. If you do use something like braid or gel-spun watch your fingers.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I've got a Loop Evotec reel. Model 5/7 Reel was used one time but is pretty much brand new in box. Price is $125


----------



## Pereira123 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks guys that Nautilus FWX looks sweeeet. Im thinking about matching it up with a TFO TiCr, i heard those are good rods, and the price seems fair.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

I have thrown the FWX on a TFO BVK rod and it was a very nice combo....just throwning that out there for you


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I believe the TiCr is being discontinued so you should be able to find some good deals out there. I just got a TICrX (fast action) 7wt 9' rod for $120 plus $15 freight. I have not tried it out yet, but for that price you really can't go wrong even if it is eventually for a back up or travel rod.

On my 9 wt I have an older Lamson Velocity and it has had zero problems. Not sure what I'm putting on the new rod yet, but Lamson and Nautilus FWX 7/8 are at the top of the list.

Good Luck


----------



## JsimpTampaFl3 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have the Nautilus FWX 7/8 and i love it. The drag on it is so smooth and water doesnt get inside because of the sealed drag system


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

Check out the Orvis LA Hydros IV $239.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

For around 100 bucks you can get a Pflueger Trion 1978; don't laugh these are well made, high quality machined reels. I'm looking to get the 1912 for my next reel. The Trion is a mid arbor design so it will hold plenty of backing especially if you use spectra or dyneema.


----------

